# Photographic journey of SA, Australia



## jordo (Feb 25, 2012)

Given I've been enjoying some recent posts here I think it's about time I share as well. I moved from Melbourne to Adelaide for study and since moving I've had a whole new suite of animals to find. In this thread I'll post a series of short trips over the next week or so, so keep an eye on this thread for the future installments.

First up is a few shots from near Burra, a few hours north of Adelaide and home to the endangered Pygmy Bluetongue (featured on one of Attenboroughs reptile docos). Although they're similar to other Tiliqua species in appearance they have a very different ecology compared to their larger cousins. They occur in native grasslands where they live in old spider burrows and ambush any small animals that wonder too close to the entrance.

A juvenile, no more than 5cm in length. The young often stay in the mothers burrow for a few months, alternatively the mother will often move out leaving the young to stay in her old burrow. This species typically has 2-3 young each season.






An adult basking in the burrow entrance.





In typical ambush position at the burrow entrance.





Other grassland species such as this legless lizard, Delma molleri can be found at the site.





Another legless lizard, Aprasia pseudopulchella, are common in the grasslands in the cooler weather. These guys are pretty small and feed on ant and termite larvae and eggs.





Gehyra lazelli occur in the valleys were it's a bit more rocky (sorry I forgot to get habitat shots!). These two individuals were quite different, the less patterned individual is likely to be an un-described species.





Another inhabitant of the rocky areas is Ctenophorus decresii a common species in South Australia around Adelaide as well.
Juvenile





Coloured up adult male.





Morethia adelaidensis were common around the field house we stayed in.





And of course Lerista bougainvillii, the most cold tolerant Lerista, with a range that extends down to Melbourne. The juveniles often have bright red/orange tails that fade with age.





Near the grasslands there is a variety of other habitats including chenopod shrublands and mallee where I found the following:
Lerista punctatovittata





Diplodactylus furcosus





Tiliqua rugosa (the area is a bit of a Tiliqua mecca, with rugosa, occipitalis, scincoides and adelaidensis all occuring within 20kms from each other)





Spiney Cheeked Honey-eaters were common





Crinia signifera





White Eared Honey-eater





and Galah...


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 25, 2012)

Great series of pics there jordo. You should make this a habit-moving. Cheers.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 25, 2012)

awesome awesome post !!!!
love the blueys!, cant wait to go down there!


----------



## Rocket (Feb 25, 2012)

Nicely done Jordo. I'm yet to receive my invitation for one of these field trips...


----------



## jordo (Feb 25, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> Great series of pics there jordo. You should make this a habit-moving. Cheers.



I'm finished with Uni in May so depending on work I might have to 



Rocket said:


> Nicely done Jordo. I'm yet to receive my invitation for one of these field trips...



Free for a few days? I'm leaving in 2 hours, the weather is too good to waste at the moment.


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 25, 2012)

Excellent, Jordo. The shots were all very nice but I especially enjoyed those of the Pygmy Bluetongue. It was nice to see the burrow shot and their approach to hunting.

Regards,
David


----------



## jordo (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, they're fascinating animals, really different to the other species in the genus.

This next selection of photos is from The Flinders Ranges right up through the Gibber country to northern SA.

Tree skink, Egernia striolata





Heteronotia binoie





Strophurus intermedius





Zebra Finch found in it's nest at night





Delma australis, a common legless lizard found in leaf litter.





P. vitticeps





DOR Pseudonaja aspidoryncha - I've seen plenty DOR but yet to see a live one





Western Netted Dragon, Ctenophorus reticulatus





Varanus gouldii





Ctenophorus tjantjalka





Tympanocryptis tetraporophora





Ophidiocephalus taeniatus - this was one of our main targets of that particular trip and we were pretty happy to find four individuals.





Gehyra montium





Sturt's Desert Pea (the floral emblem of South Australia)





Tiliqua scincoides 





Pseudechis australis





Lerista edwardsae





Liopholis margaretae


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 27, 2012)

omg love the Ophidiocephalus !!!
awesome pics!


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Lovin the little Australis..


----------



## Australis (Feb 27, 2012)

Pygmy Bluetongue... what a find. Nice work Jordo.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 27, 2012)

Great pics as always!

What's the succulent behind the Ctenophorus tjantjalka? I'm familiar with the country but not that plant. Unless it's an exotic?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice animals, really nice pics of Bynoes, D.australis and Ophidiocephalus, I know how hard Lerista are to photograph so you did a great job with that one too.


----------



## jordo (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks folks.
Steve, I didn't have a good look at it at the time but I think it's a pigs ear. I think it was different to the pigs ears I've seen around the coast though as they were all very small but it could just be a different growth form in the rocky areas.

I accidentally mixed up this next lot of photos when I uploaded them.

Hemiergis decresiensis





Pseudophryne bibroni





Austrelaps superbus





Delma impar - an endangered grasslands species, one of the most stunning Delmas (in my opinion)





Lerista timida





Diplodactylus galeatus





Lucasium byrnei





Pseudonaja affins, juvenile





Pogona barbata, juvenile





Tiliqua occipitalis





Ramphotyphlops biturberculatus





Lialis burtonis





Lucasium damaeum





Pseudemoia baudini





Nephrurus deleani





Hemiergis peroni





Ctenotus schomburgkii





Lerista arenicola





Ctenotus taeniatus





Pseudonaja inframacula DOR





Neobatrachus centralis





Diplodactylus calcicolus





Eremiascincus richardsonii





Ctenophorus vadnappa, coloured up male.





Hemiergis millawae





Strophurus intermedius





Tympanocryptis intima





Ctenophorus fionni, female


----------



## rum.pig (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shots Jordo. How do you get shot of the lizards as when I try they take off before I can get close enough.
What equipment are you using?


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great shots Jordo!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 28, 2012)

Nephrurus deleani *jealous*


----------



## zulu (Feb 28, 2012)

Great post jordo!


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 28, 2012)

They are exceptional photo's, especially the one of the Desert Pea.


Kindest regards



Endeavour


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 29, 2012)

great Photo's Jordo! You found alot of speceis which I'm jelous of! Well done!


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 29, 2012)

Outstanding photos mate. Well done.


----------



## vicherps (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice photos mate nice find with the Delma impar especially in SA where there range is very limited in that state.


----------



## jordo (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers. Yeah, the impar over here are very nicely coloured compared to the often drab Victorian impar.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 6, 2012)

whats a DOR, nice pics mate


----------



## jordo (Mar 6, 2012)

*D*ead *O*n *R*oad


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 18, 2012)

Great Shots! What a haul! Do you see many pygmy blue tongues or just an isolated pop?


----------



## jordo (Mar 20, 2012)

AUSHERP said:


> Great Shots! What a haul! Do you see many pygmy blue tongues or just an isolated pop?



They're very range restricted but there are a few small populations.


----------

